# So happy. I love PetSmart.



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am a pet care associate at a Massachusetts PetSmart and I must say, I am super pleased because we have finally started feeding all small animals Oxbow!I love oxbow so much, it's the only food I feed my 10 rats and 4 hamsters. We also have a mouse and young rat oxbow formula that I had no clue existed! I am going to switch my 6 mice over ASAP! YAY


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! That's a step up. :O


----------



## Nogitsune (Apr 9, 2013)

!!! I'm going to have to look for this at my local PetSmart. They've gotten to where they know me on site. I always walk in, make a bee-line for the rats, play with them a bit if the animals are feeling peppy, then get whatever goodies I came after for my guys.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

The Petsmart near us have always used Oxbow for their rats. That's also the food they suggest for any rat.  

It's also one of the most expensive rat foods they sell. I get my Oxbow from petfooddirect to save money.


----------



## PrissyKrissy (Apr 27, 2013)

Chillzone: do you like working at petsmart? I just had an interview and i'm really excited. I've worked at petco and a mom and pop pet store and working with animals is the only job that i've ever really enjoyed going to lol. thats great that they're feeding oxbow, thats what i feed my boys. it's the best.


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Never tried to give my girl Oxbow, she currently has Harlan Teklad, would you recommend a switch?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

shizzoizzo7 said:


> Never tried to give my girl Oxbow, she currently has Harlan Teklad, would you recommend a switch?Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I'm not sure of that brand and have never tried it. I have always used oxbow as its a uniform kibble with a great nutrient balance, plus my rats were never a fan of the huge lab blocks. They go crazy for oxbow though. I feed them oxbow twice a day along with another bowl of things like fruit, veggies, toast, baby food, yogurt, etc.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Shizzo i feed my rats ht too but id recommend going to oxbow lol the ingredients are better but from what i understand some rats wont eat oxbow so get a small bag first 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

PrissyKrissy said:


> Chillzone: do you like working at petsmart? I just had an interview and i'm really excited. I've worked at petco and a mom and pop pet store and working with animals is the only job that i've ever really enjoyed going to lol. thats great that they're feeding oxbow, thats what i feed my boys. it's the best.


I love it!


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> Shizzo i feed my rats ht too but id recommend going to oxbow lol the ingredients are better but from what i understand some rats wont eat oxbow so get a small bag first
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cool. I'll try it as a mix first. I still have 9lbs of the Harlan so not gonna completely phase it out but can certainty do a mix.
Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

so, would you say oxbow or harland tekland is better?


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

excuse me, i mean harlan teklad


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Wish my Petsmart carried the small rat variety! Would make life much easier


----------



## porkchopf150 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have noticed the petsmart close to me now has that sticker that recommends oxbow. They now sell rat oxbow where they didn't before. And it is in the rats bowls. Paducah Kentucky is where the store is at by the way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chillzone68 (Jul 22, 2012)

We have always sold adult rat oxbow at my store, but i cant recommend it to new pet parents because its again, for adult rats. I really hope we stock and carry the mouse and young rat formula soon!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

My girls eat oxbow and I'm very happy with it 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kathy1898 (Feb 25, 2013)

My guys can't stand HT and will only have Oxbow if I mix it with some oil. Picky buggers.


----------



## Shmilynme (Apr 19, 2013)

I lucked out and got 2 three lb bags of Oxbow for $3.86 each! I'm sure it was a mistake in their scanner, but hey, their loss was my gain!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Shmilynme said:


> I lucked out and got 2 three lb bags of Oxbow for $3.86 each! I'm sure it was a mistake in their scanner, but hey, their loss was my gain!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WOW! LUCKY!

Oxbow is said to be better, but I buy HT because it's a better price.


----------



## PrissyKrissy (Apr 27, 2013)

the old formula of oxbow was hated by alot of rats, but they changed it. my boys eat twice as much of the oxbow as they did of the other labblocks i was feeding them. i don't know if thats good for them cause they might get fat but i <3 them being squishy so we'll see lol


----------



## GypsyRat (Apr 23, 2013)

I work at a Kentucky Petsmart and I was glad when I heard the news! I currently use Oxbow for my rats and robo hamsters. They love it, and the ones at the store do, too!


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Yea, I noticed the Petsmart in Lacey, WA carried the Oxbow when I was perusing the small animal items. Still working on finishing the lab blocks I got when I first got the girls, then maybe I'll look into it...


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

On the subject of Oxbow, How soon does anyone who knows suggest feeding rats Oxbow? I just gave it to my rats and they are about 4 months i would say?


----------



## Shmilynme (Apr 19, 2013)

Limouri said:


> On the subject of Oxbow, How soon does anyone who knows suggest feeding rats Oxbow? I just gave it to my rats and they are about 4 months i would say?


I would still give them some extra protein and fat until they are around 9 months if I were you. "Technically" Oxbow says it is for rats 4 months old and up, but the reason it is not recommended for babies and pregnant does is the lower fat and protein content. You should be able to make up for that with some nice boiled or scrambled egg, flax seed oil, cashews, etc. my girls LOVE their Oxbow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

